# Sky Sports and UK TV



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is it possible to get 'UK' TV in Dubai? 

I've noticed that a lot of Premier League football is shown, but is there a Sky equivalent
that you could pick up BBC and ITV?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

KINGY2110 said:


> Is it possible to get 'UK' TV in Dubai?
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of Premier League football is shown, but is there a Sky equivalent
> that you could pick up BBC and ITV?


There are ways, but not very straight forward.

You can get the games out here (Live) in English, it costs alot more than what we pay in the UK though


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will find a few UK programmes on the TV here (incl soaps I believe), but it depends what package you get. Do a search for 'slingbox' if you really want UK TV. 

Virtually all EPL games are on the TV, if you pay for the package.
-


----------

